# swollen vent?



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

i got my female cockatiel about a month ago. when i got her she was 6 months old and had a respiratory infection. after medicating her, she got better. now she seems to have a swollen vent? she has a fear of water so its hard for me to bath her. i have resorted to putting her in her cage and spraying her with a warm mist until shes wet. she has a healthy diet of seeds, dried fruit and millet (i often find her in her millet bag when i pop out of the room). apart from the swollen vent she seems perfectly fine? shes active, she doesnt stop eating, shes flying fine etc. can anyone help??


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

First of all, your best bet could be to take your bird to the vet. 

But, in my opinion it could possibly be egg binding. Has she been laying or has she ever laid before? How odl is she? Do you have any pics? These questions could really help.

And again, best thing to do is to take it to the vet...


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm calexs boyfriend so hopefully I can give some info. No she hasn't laid eggs. She is six months old.what age do they begin to lay?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it could be. if shes not in distress it could mean shes about to lay. if no egg soon, go to vet there could be something serious going on. good luck i hope shes ok!


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2010)

Their vents do get the appearance of being swollen/more noticable if they're going to lay. Keep an eye on her, and if she doesn't look like she's feeling very well, or she seems to be straining in any way then get her to the vet. Also, make sure that she's pooping. A lot of times, if they are egg bound the egg blocks their ability to poop.


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

She is pooping. Apparently it can get quite watery sometimes


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

could very well be an egg. keep an eye out and hopefully shes ok


----------

